# Looking for an alternative to Orijen



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

I have brought my two dogs up on Orijen and really don't have any complaints. It seems to be a great food for my dogs. However it does seem to be getting more expensive by the week and I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for any alternatives.

I am looking for a food that has no grain. Have also tried Applaws and have been eyeing up this food Great deals on dog food and accessories at zooplus: Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream Canine, what does everyone think of this?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, I was going to suggest Ziwi Peak Daily Cuisine - it is not your bog standard kibble but airdried meat. But, erhm, that may be more economical (if that is possible for this food) for cats than dogs 

Having said that, the cat bag is £7 and contains 8 daily portions. 

Have you checked out Acana?


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Agreed it does seem to e getting dearer

I must be mad though cos i usually feed the boy the adult variety but i have just started him on the ORIjen regional Red...not cheap cost me £75 for 13 KG bag

so now he has Orijen Adult for breaky and the regioanl red for Tea...i must be crackers :eek6: ....but hes worth it.... 

to be fair it does smell nice and its the only kibble that after hes eaten it he licks his bowl for a few minutes hoovering any dust:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Remembered reading awhile back that there are a few very like Origen (either made by them or intended to copy) you will find em on Zooplus website but they are not cheap!
Borzita is one that springs to mind.
Also
Have you checked the price of origen at berriewoods?


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah my dog Kyuss licks every single last bit of his bowl and then runs through to the kitchen to lick all the last few crumbs from Fern's bowl too. 

Fern was a terrible eater at first. It used to take her a whole day to eat one cup of food. Now she absolutley wolfs it down and actually barks at me when she comes in from her walk because she's so desperate to get fed.


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Also
> 
> Have you checked the price of origen at berriewoods?


Thanks for the link, that is indeed cheaper.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Have a look here: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

I don't think you'll get anything much cheaper that is grain free though. Myself and OH get through about 5 large bags of Orijen a month


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I like Applaws, I use the dry cat food and the dog gets the tins. We were going to get him onto Applaws dry but it is hard to find and pretty expensive, so we opted for Taste of the Wild.

He's been on it maybe 2 months now and is doing great - no tummy upsets etc, and he LOVES it! Like the other high end brands you don't need to feed much compared to the carp low meat ones. We got the high prairie version - smells like gravy. :thumbup:

I would recommend it.

The only thing is it doesn't actually state the exact meat content - but looking at the ingrediants list you can see it going to be high, and it is also grain free.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

James1 here was a great fan of orijen except for the price :scared:
He used to recommend as an alternative Vitalin Adult Maintenance Chicken - it's cereal free!! Under £30 per 15kg bag so blinking good value for money.

When I put Heidi onto adult, it was my first choice but I had problems getting her to eat puppy food I chose so I got samples of a couple others to give her the choice and the vitalin wasnt her preference.(She's not keen on potato) Well worth getting a sample though.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Applaws claims to be a great food but they're having a few issues with trading standards etc in regards to exactly where they get their ingredients from, and how those ingredients are fed (they were made to remove the advertising remark that said their chickens were hormone free). So I'd not pick applaws personally.

Taste of the wild gets 5* here

Dog Food Reviews - TOTW Pacific Stream Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost

Here's a link to the vitalin mentioned above, it's the lamb and rice

Vitalin Adult Maintenance Hypo-allergenic & Gluten-free Diet 15kg


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Acana is slightly cheaper:

ACANA Wild Prairie Dog | Bern Pet Foods .co.uk

Have a look at the price of the Ziwi Peak range - 5kg for £66! I just discovered them in the petshop at lunch and bought an 82.5g bag of treats for £3


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol: I know - I don't know how many feeds are in such a big bag. As I said earlier, it seems to be more affordable for cat than dog owners. Don't get me wrong, still expensive....

It is interesting food though, shame about the price tag.

Now I hope for you that they like those treats!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll eat them at that price if they don't


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Having been a hard fan of orijen myself for some time I must admit I am starting to want to consider alternatives, the boy deserves the best, but at the end of the day we also gotta eat!!!!! 

i think I saw orijen adult on zooplus at £58!  Petplanet is still £51.something though. Luckily it seems to last a minimum of 6 weeks here...


----------

